# 2 racehorses die at Newbury



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

I just Read this and was about to post. How awful. I'm shocked that one of the horses was given the Ok to race after falling down shortly before the Race. I hope the other horses make a speedy recovery. This link gives a bit more info if you would like to read this as well.
BBC Sport - Horse Racing - Newbury horse racing deaths blamed on electrocution


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

The videos just been on the news. 

Horrible HORRIBLE sight! 
I wouldnt wish it upon anyone/anything. 
Poor horses.


Tbh, if 2 horses had just died you WOULDNT continue the races would you....well, i wouldnt!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

JJAK said:


> The videos just been on the news.
> 
> Horrible HORRIBLE sight!
> I wouldnt wish it upon anyone/anything.
> ...


Said on the news all races were cancelled afterwards, poor horses


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Said on the news all races were cancelled afterwards, poor horses


OOOooohhh, id heard they carried on racing. Thanks for the heads up, mucho appreciated


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

JJAK said:


> OOOooohhh, id heard they carried on racing. Thanks for the heads up, mucho appreciated


 A race went ahead after one of the horses fell down then got back up but this race was before they realised something was seriously wrong. It was seen by a vet who said it was ok to race. Obviously it wasn't and came last. But who in their right mind would allow a horse to race after falling?

Edited to say. I have also read that no horses raced at all. Different things are being said on different news sites.


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> A race went ahead after one of the horses fell down then got back up but this race was before they realised something was seriously wrong. It was seen by a vet who said it was ok to race. Obviously it wasn't and came last. But who in their right mind would allow a horse to race after falling?


Not me, 
Not you
And not any one with some form of morals?!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> A race went ahead after one of the horses fell down then got back up but this race was before they realised something was seriously wrong. It was seen by a vet who said it was ok to race. Obviously it wasn't and came last. But who in their right mind would allow a horse to race after falling?


I dont agree with the "sport" anyway


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Thats awful !!


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

how sad


----------

